# Is it possible to store polen ?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Is it possible to store polen ?

The other day one Aponogeton crispus gave me this flower:










Since I have only one Aponogeton crispus adult, I was wondering if it is possible to store the polen until my the others Aponogeton flower.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Im not sure if this will help.
Recently I learned that farmers in Japan need to store pollen for there pear farms that would normaly be pollinated by bee's.
Sense the bees have sense disappeared they tend to the pollinating by hand.
By simply utilizing a bamboo stick with soft feathers on the end they were able to pollinate entire farms with stored pollen.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, and it is done quite often both by professional plants breeders and amateurs. You would have to dry dehiscent pollen and store it in tightly closed container in a freezer. For pollination you simply remove the pollen from freezer and bring it up to, say, room temperature and pollinate receptive pistills.

Pollen storagability in this method maintains it viable from few few weeks to a year or more - it depends on a plant.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the responses 

I will certainly try to store it


----------

